# Keep Calm and Buy Resale T-shirt available for regular purchase!



## TUGBrian

Working with TUG member MichaelColey who has a business printing shirts, we have this one to offer for all TUG members to purchase directly from his business for an amazing rate of $12+shipping!  this is even less than the original T-spring campaign price!

http://www.hiptogether.com/TUG-Keep-Calm-and-Buy-Resale-TUG1.htm






here is the link to buy the shirt on his site!


also if you find anything else you would like on his site, he has graciously provided a discount code of "TUG" that gives an instant 15% off for the next few weeks!

Every give this man a hand, as this is a great offer!


----------



## MichaelColey

Just a few clarifications and additional notes:

* Unlike the TeeSpring business model, this will be available ANY TIME.  You don't have to wait to see if enough others order, and you don't have to worry about missing a deadline.

* In addition to the Green shirts, we have nine other colors you can choose from -- Black, Purple, Hot Pink, Brown, Indigo (bluish gray), Wine, Red, Turquoise and Royal Blue.

* The 15% off coupon (TUG) is good on anything (including the TUG shirt), but only through 6/21/15.

* Plus sizes (2X to 5X) are available, but they're extra.  The blanks cost us more and the shipping costs more, so to keep the prices as low as possible, we have to pass those costs on.

Thanks!


----------



## Ken555

Nice to see TUG members supporting each other.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## DougV

*Nice offer*

Thanks for the nice offer. Plus, the discount code helps on shipping.


----------



## TUGBrian

also the same rule applies for the membership bonus...if you get a picture at a timeshare resort while wearing the shirt, ill give you a free membership extension!


----------



## Sandy

*Wow - I like this one too*

Maybe a bit more  than the one I already have. Both are great, and it is a joy to wear and answer questions about timeshares. I think this t-shirt campaign is a wonderful idea, and I hope it keeps going. 

Good work Brian and Michael. Let's spread the TUG information to the world!


----------



## Sugarcubesea

MichaelColey said:


> Just a few clarifications and additional notes:
> 
> * Unlike the TeeSpring business model, this will be available ANY TIME.  You don't have to wait to see if enough others order, and you don't have to worry about missing a deadline.
> 
> * In addition to the Green shirts, we have nine other colors you can choose from -- Black, Purple, Hot Pink, Brown, Indigo (bluish gray), Wine, Red, Turquoise and Royal Blue.
> 
> * The 15% off coupon (TUG) is good on anything (including the TUG shirt), but only through 6/21/15.
> 
> * Plus sizes (2X to 5X) are available, but they're extra.  The blanks cost us more and the shipping costs more, so to keep the prices as low as possible, we have to pass those costs on.
> 
> Thanks!



Wow,  thanks I'm always happy to support a TUG member and thanks for the discount, I just ordered the Turquoise


----------



## Sugarcubesea

TUGBrian said:


> also the same rule applies for the membership bonus...if you get a picture at a timeshare resort while wearing the shirt, ill give you a free membership extension!




Ok, I did not realize this, I'm wearing this shirt for my upcoming timeshare visit. Do I need to take the picture with the name of the resort in the background or can the picture be taken anywhere on the grounds of the resort?


----------



## TUGBrian

long as its somewhere within the resort that we can identify.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

TUGBrian said:


> long as its somewhere within the resort that we can identify.



Thanks so much


----------



## silentg

I was going to take my shirt to Fitzpatrick's Castle, but they are the nicest people in the world.  I did not want to hurt their feelings.  As far as I know they are not doing timeshare presentations there and I have no regrets owning there. I did buy resale from another Tug member and love the place like my own home!
I will wear it somewhere else where the sales people are pushy!
TerryC


----------



## taterhed

Woohoo! I went with "quick rescission black. "


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarcubesea

silentg said:


> I was going to take my shirt to Fitzpatrick's Castle, but they are the nicest people in the world.  I did not want to hurt their feelings.  As far as I know they are not doing timeshare presentations there and I have no regrets owning there. I did buy resale from another Tug member and love the place like my own home!
> I will wear it somewhere else where the sales people are pushy!
> TerryC



That is how I feel about one of the timeshares I own, its independently owned and I just love it...


----------



## MichaelColey

Nine ordered so far, and they should all be shipped out on Monday.

Large variety of colors ordered:

Kelly Green (pictured) - 3
Wine - 2
Turquoise - 1
Royal Blue - 1
Indigo - 1
Black - 1

Red, Purple, Brown and Hot Pink are the only colors not ordered yet!

Our cutoff for shipping is about 2pm CT each day, so you still have a chance to be one of the first!

Here's the picture:


----------



## MichaelColey

Just wanted to remind everyone that the coupon ("TUG") for an extra 15% off the TUG "Keep Calm" shirt (and anything else you want to buy) expires on Sunday.

We also have a huge sale going on, with $5 off all 300 of our women's and children's designs, celebrating our 5000th Facebook fan and our 300th design.

The first batch of shirts went out on Monday.  If you got yours already, what do you think?  Looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## taterhed

Just got mine....nice quality, nice graphics.  Thanks.

I'll 'model' it later


----------



## TUGBrian

got mine today and couldnt be happier!  its fantastic!!!!

Thanks again Michael!

this shall definitely be my go-to attire for any future sales presentations I cannot talk my way out of scheduling upon checkin!


----------



## MichaelColey

Glad to hear you like it!

Would still love to see pictures from TUG members wearing theirs.


----------



## TUGBrian

not actually staying in a timeshare until the end of the year, but ill certainly get a shot! =)


----------



## MichaelColey

Updated statistics on the colors ordered...  I really expected more would get the Kelly Green (with the Chive tie-in and that being the color pictured), but there has been a good variety of colors ordered:

Kelly Green - 3
Indigo - 2
Royal Blue - 2
Wine - 2
Black - 1
Turquoise - 1
Red - 0
Purple - 0
Brown - 0
Hot Pink - 0


----------



## WinniWoman

I will try to get a pic of me wearing mine tomorrow. I keep forgetting about it and I do have it with me at our timeshare. I only wish you had women's sizes and not just generic sizes, as the women's sizes fit much better and look much better than ones made for unisex.


----------



## MichaelColey

We do stock women's cut tees for a few of the colors (Red, Black and Brown), but I initially set the Keep Calm shirt up for Unisex tees just to keep it simple.  If there's a demand for the women's cut tees, I'll go ahead and add the options.


----------



## MichaelColey

I've added the options for women's cut tees.


----------



## WinniWoman

MichaelColey said:


> I've added the options for women's cut tees.



They really do much better on women. Here is the pic of me- looking very frumpy in mine at our new acquired free resort this past week. I am over weight but believe me the women's cut tee would have been more flattering.


----------



## WinniWoman

Here it is. I'm in the lobby.


----------



## TUGBrian

great pic!  the shirt create any conversations?


----------



## MichaelColey

Ah, that's the one that Brian did through teespring.com.  Maybe he can include women's options next time.

This is the one that is available through our company:





Link: http://www.hiptogether.com/products/tug-keep-calm-and-buy-resale.html

It's available in 10 different colors in Unisex tees and 3 different colors in Women's cut tees.

Women's cut tees definitely fit better for many women, but not all.  For women who are taller or who have larger arms often like the fit of Unisex tees better, because the women's cut tees are shorter and have cap sleeves.


----------



## Ty1on

MichaelColey said:


> Ah, that's the one that Brian did through teespring.com.  Maybe he can include women's options next time.
> 
> This is the one that is available through our company:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.hiptogether.com/products/tug-keep-calm-and-buy-resale.html
> 
> It's available in 10 different colors in Unisex tees and 3 different colors in Women's cut tees.
> 
> Women's cut tees definitely fit better for many women, but not all.  For women who are taller or who have larger arms often like the fit of Unisex tees better, because the women's cut tees are shorter and have cap sleeves.



I like yours better because it reads more easily.


----------



## WinniWoman

TUGBrian said:


> great pic!  the shirt create any conversations?




No conversations- yet. I intend on wearing it again when I am up there in Sept. I also didn't wear it at Smuggs, but will next time. I think wearing it maybe at the pool and at some of the activities events there will be easier to start conversations.

Being new at Pollard Brook, I don't know anyone- no familiar faces, etc. Trying to feel it out. Also- different kind of clientele- not as chatty as the people at Smuggs- kind of keep to themselves. I have been on the Facebook page for the owners, however, and I try to do some "work" that way! LOL!


----------



## WinniWoman

MichaelColey said:


> Ah, that's the one that Brian did through teespring.com.  Maybe he can include women's options next time.
> 
> This is the one that is available through our company:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.hiptogether.com/products/tug-keep-calm-and-buy-resale.html
> 
> It's available in 10 different colors in Unisex tees and 3 different colors in Women's cut tees.
> 
> Women's cut tees definitely fit better for many women, but not all.  For women who are taller or who have larger arms often like the fit of Unisex tees better, because the women's cut tees are shorter and have cap sleeves.



Oh- I didn't realize there was another shirt. 

I like the women's cut because I am short- short legs and arms.. The unisex are too long and just not cut right for the "petite" women.


----------



## FLDVCFamily

That t-shirt is *awesome*. Just bought myself a nice "stop sign red" one! Some of the other colors were prettier, but I wanted something to catch the eye of the "marks" on tour lol. I'll get a pic at my next trade in a few weeks...DVC SSR.

ETA - You should add some kids' sizes. I would totally have bought a purple one for my 9 year-old daughter (and yes, she knows about TUG and buying resale lol).


----------



## MichaelColey

Got your order and it'll go out today!

Maybe with some future designs we can add kids' sizes.


----------



## FLDVCFamily

MichaelColey said:


> Got your order and it'll go out today!
> 
> Maybe with some future designs we can add kids' sizes.



Awesome! Looking forward to getting it 

Someone on here who actually takes the tours at timeshares should wear this shirt on a tour:rofl:


----------



## TUGBrian

pic of another member wearing the shirt on vacation, he claims it got a number of folks to ask him about it and TUG!


----------



## FLDVCFamily

Here you go! Nobody stopped to ask me anything, but one guy burst out laughing at my shirt on the path from SSR to DTD:rofl: Guessing he's a Tugger or at least someone at SSR on a trade


----------



## TUGBrian

hahaha, that reaction alone would have made it worth it to me!

wonderful!  thank you for sharing!


----------



## FLDVCFamily

TUGBrian said:


> hahaha, that reaction alone would have made it worth it to me!
> 
> wonderful!  thank you for sharing!



Yeah, that reaction made my day:rofl:


----------



## MichaelColey

Awesome! Love it.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

TUGBrian said:


> pic of another member wearing the shirt on vacation, he claims it got a number of folks to ask him about it and TUG!



I love this color, is that the Indigo color Michael?


----------



## MichaelColey

Yes, that's Indigo.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

MichaelColey said:


> Yes, that's Indigo.



Love it, thanks…I'm tall and a bit overweight, would the unisex be better then the woman's cut?


----------



## TUGBrian

another owner rocking a TUG official "get out of your owner update early" tshirt!


----------



## Lanswitch

Are there any "I paid more for this Tee Shirt....." available?  If so, how much and how do I order some?


----------



## TUGBrian

we would need to have another run of them, as they require a bulk purchase to order vs individual orders.


----------



## MichaelColey

I have the ability to do a shirt like that now. Lets touch base, Brian, and I can put together some new ones.


----------



## TUGBrian

oh nice!  if you can produce that one on demand like the keep calm T, im sure youd sell a few!  Although I doubt the cost would be the same low price you offer for the keep calm shirt given the additional colors in the graphic!


----------



## bendadin

I need t shirts. I tried ordering through CafePress but the order really messed up so they cancelled it. 

My kids need swim covers.


----------



## silentg

I ordered a shirt today. I tried to get the woman's cut but the option wasn't available..
So I bought the green unisex one. I like this better than my other shirt. Hopefully will get it before next timeshare stay.
Silentg


----------



## MichaelColey

silentg said:


> I ordered a shirt today. I tried to get the woman's cut but the option wasn't available..
> So I bought the green unisex one. I like this better than my other shirt. Hopefully will get it before next timeshare stay.
> Silentg


Good news and bad news.  The good news is that you should easily have it before your next timeshare stay.  They shipped it a couple hours after you ordered it.  The bad news is that I didn't get your message about preferring a women's cut shirt before they had shipped it.


----------



## MichaelColey

And the new shirt is live! *I Paid More For This Shirt Than For My Timeshare*

Which color do you like the best?


----------



## Jan M.

Are the Keep Calm shirts 100% cotton or a cotton/poly blend?


----------



## MichaelColey

It depends on the shirt color.  Most of them are 100% cotton.  The heather colors (turquoise, antique blue, heather navy, heather cardinal, lilac, antique cherry red, blackberry, and military green) are a cotton/polyester blend.  Some dyes work on both cotton and polyester while others only work on cotton, so they use that to give shirts a heather/speckled look.


----------



## silentg

I got the green shirt Keep Calm! I like it better than the other shirts!


----------



## TUGBrian

silentg said:


> I got the green shirt Keep Calm! I like it better than the other shirts!


its the one I keep to wear on vacation too =D


----------



## MichaelColey

I have a new version of the Keep Calm shirt that might be more appealing to the ladies.  We just ordered these football jersey tees in for a different design, but in setting the other shirt up on the site, I realized they would also work great for the TUG Keep Calm design.  They're only available in Hot Pink for now, but we may add other colors in the future.

http://www.hiptogether.com/products/tug-keep-calm-and-buy-resale.html


----------



## silentg

I'm happy with my green one but this pink one is pretty


----------



## jacknsara

Aloha,
The Feb 7, 2018 email from Grand Pacific Resorts to Kauai Beach Villas Owners includes a picture of me (and Sara) wearing my black "Keep Calm and Buy Resale" tee shirt.  That slogan can be read clearly.  Unfortunately, the resolution is too grainy to make out "TUG"
Jack

edited to include facebook link I just discovered that is much higher resolution
https://www.facebook.com/KauaiBeach...2054925804734/573021013041457/?type=3&theater


----------

